# Welches Antifouling!?!



## Daniel1983 (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

bekomme bald mein neues Fishhunter 430 von der Firma Waterworld aus GfK geliefert!

Da das Boot ein Wasserlieger wird, sollte ich wohl einen Antifoulinganstrich vornehmen.

Welches Antifouling sollte ich da nehmen? Googlesuche ergab, dass es ein Hart-Antifouling sowie ein weicheres gibt?!?!

Welches würdet Ihr empfehlen für das Ruderboot?
Und mit was vorbehandeln ausser natürlich anschleifen oder?

Gruss Daniel

Das ist es:

http://www.waterworld24.com/.media/986566007766.png


----------



## Fischkopp90 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Antifouling!?!*

In was für einem Gewässer liegt dein Boot denn?
Hartantifouling ist eher für schwere Bewugsverhältnisse, also eher in warmen Salzwasserregionen. In einem kleinen See würd ich sogar eher keins nehmen und lieber öfter mal den Rumpf schrubben.
Ist auch immer Gift was man ins Gewässer einbringt.

Ansonsten schau dir mal so was wie VC 17m von International an.
Ist z.b für leichte Bewugsverhältnisse.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Antifouling!?!*

Ich würde an dem Teil gar nichts, oder nur sehr vorsichtig mit feinem Schmirgel anschleifen.
Ein Bekannter von mir hat auch son Waterworld Boot und es ist schon ein ziemlicher "Schwabbelkahn", soll heißen recht dünn und flexibel.
Ich möchte dir dein neues Boot hier nicht schlecht reden, aber ich würde es auch ohne Antfouling versuchen und lieber mal ab und zu rausholen und abschrubben.
Leicht genug ist es ja, um es ruck zuck mal aufs Ufer zu ziehen und rumzudrehen!
Wenn sich dies als nicht praktikabel herausstellt, kannst du es nächste Saison immer noch mit dem giftigen Dreckzeugs tünchen.
Im Winter wirst du es wohl ohnehin nicht im Wasser lassen?

Jürgen

P.S.: das Bild würde ich auch entfernen (copyright), sonst gibt es Mecker hier mit der Geschäftsleitung. Eventuell einen Link setzen, dass ist erlaubt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Antifouling!?!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> P.S.: das Bild würde ich auch entfernen (copyright), sonst gibt es Mecker hier mit der Geschäftsleitung. Eventuell einen Link setzen, dass ist erlaubt!



So ischs - schon geändert.


----------



## zokker (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Antifouling!?!*

Einfach antifouling auftragen ist sowieso nicht. Es bedarf schon einen haftvermittler sprich primer. Der wasserpass muß angezeichnet werden, dann muß angeschliffen werden usw. Billig ist das ganze auch nicht. Bei dem leichten kahn ist ab und zu mal untenrum schrubben das beste.


----------



## Daniel1983 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Antifouling!?!*

Das Boot liegt an einem warmen Baggersee! 

Habe heute nach einem Jahr mein altes GFK rausgeholt zum verkauf... und mich hat fast der schlag getroffen wieviel Bewuchs- und Muschelscheiss sich nach einem Jahr da festgesetzt hat!!!! 

Boot liegt 356 Tage im Wasser meine Hauptangelzeit ist Oktober bis März im Baggersee!
Deswegen kommt 100% Antifouling drauf, schrubben gebe ich mir nicht mehr.
Also sachte Anschleifen, Primer und 1-2 Anstriche Antifouling wie ich das verstehe.

Mein Bootsnachbar hat 2 von den Waterworldkähnen im Goldi liegen was auch der Kaufgrund für mich war, noch nie ein Boot gerudert was so schnell in Fahrt kommt beim schleppen (für das Geld). Jedoch bedarf es ein paar Modifizierungen, selbst gebaute Ruderdollen und Ruder sowie Sitzbank stark erhöhen (Vertikalangeln).

Gruss


----------



## Fischkopp90 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Antifouling!?!*

Na Hartantifouling brauchst du auf keinsten.
Das ist was fürs Meer a la Nordsee Atlantik etc..
Schau ob du was auf Silikonbasis etc findest, dein Gewässer wird es dir danken.
Da reicht wirklich etwas ganz leichtes unschädliches.
Wäre fragwürdig auf nen Baggersee die Chemiekeule anzusetzen.

An nem neuen glatten Bootsrumpf hat Bewuchs eh weniger Chancen als an deinem alten Boot.

Ich würde es auch sein lassen.


----------



## huawei71 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Antifouling!?!*

hi,
kann dir nur VC17m empfehlen....oder da gibst was biologisches Antifouling-Farbe nach biologischem Vorbild:                          http://www.haifischhaut.de

schau mal ob du da was findest,kenne es aber selbst nicht#c

grüße


----------



## zokker (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Antifouling!?!*

Wenn es bei euch keine geschwindigkeitsreglungen gibt und du, beim rudern, gerne mal ins gleiten kommst dann nimm haifischhaut.


----------



## huawei71 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Welches Antifouling!?!*



zokker schrieb:


> Wenn es bei euch keine geschwindigkeitsreglungen gibt und du, beim rudern, gerne mal ins gleiten kommst dann nimm haifischhaut.





Habe das mit der  Haifischhaut nicht genau durchgelesen,da ich bezgl antifouling persöhnlich absolut keine Abstriche mache...
Ich gab ja nur den hinweis!!

Mein Boot liegt auch das ganze jahr durch im Wasser da ich auch im Winter Fischen gehe...

Ich hatte noch nie probleme...


----------



## Andy007 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welches Antifouling!?!*



Daniel1983 schrieb:


> Boot liegt 356 Tage im Wasser



Nur mal so als Tip: AF hält auch nicht ewig......

Ich würd`s lassen. Lieber ordentlich polieren und einmal im jahr raus aus dem Wasser und abkärchern.


----------



## Hagibär (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welches Antifouling!?!*

Sehe ich auch so,
Ich stehe zur Zeit vor der selben Frage da ich auch gerade meinen Kahn am Restaurieren bin (Schottel Nachen).
Mein Boot wiegt allerdings fast eine Tonne.

Antifouling musst du mindestens einmal im Jahr erneuern, je nach Antifouling manchmal sogar 2x pro Jahr.

Des weiteren musst du da einiges beachten, das Boot muss nach dem streichen meistens sehr schnell ins Wasser sonst ist der Effekt im Ar***.

Empfehlen würde ich die SVB Standart Antifouling (Etwa 20€ pro 750ml) und vorher einen Primer. Anschleifen ist nicht unbedingt von nöten, ich würde mit einem Pad "anpadden".

Besser für Gewässer und Geldbeutel wäre wie schon oft gesagt das du öfters mal grob abschrubbst, ist in 10 Minuten erledigt.
Vielleicht ist ja auch Strom in der Nähe? Dann investiere das Geld lieber in einen Hochdruckreiniger.

Auch kannst du ggf. mal deine Hafennachbaren (sofern denn welche vorhanden) fragen wie diese Bewuchs verhindern. Hilft oft einen Eindruck vom Gewässer zu bekommen (auch wenn dein altes Boot stark bewachsen war, dass kommt immer auf Material, Liegeplatz, etc. an)


Hoffe etwas geholfen zu haben 


lg Patrick


----------



## Aloha (15. August 2017)

*AW: Welches Antifouling!?!*

Hallo
Ich nutze diesen Tread mal für meine Frage.Ich suche ein Antifouling für mein GFK Boot (Terhi400).Das Boot soll das ganze Jahr in Holland im Wasser liegen.Ich habe gehört das ich für Holland ein spezielles Antifouling benötige.Ich hab auch schon im www gesucht aber bin mir nicht sicher was für mich geeignet ist.Es wäre auch super wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wo ich es bestellen kann.Zur not fahre ich selber nach Holland und Kaufe es vor Ort.
danke im vorraus für die Hilfe


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. August 2017)

*AW: Welches Antifouling!?!*



Aloha schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich nutze diesen Tread mal für meine Frage.Ich suche ein Antifouling für mein GFK Boot (Terhi400).Das Boot soll das ganze Jahr in Holland im Wasser liegen.Ich* habe gehört das ich für Holland ein spezielles Antifouling benötige.*Ich hab auch schon im www gesucht aber bin mir nicht sicher was für mich geeignet ist.Es wäre auch super wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wo ich es bestellen kann.Zur not fahre ich selber nach Holland und Kaufe es vor Ort.
> danke im vorraus für die Hilfe



Ach ja mit welcher Begründung?


----------



## Aloha (16. August 2017)

*AW: Welches Antifouling!?!*

Weil die Holländer ihre Gesetze geändert haben und deshalb nicht mehr jedes Antifouling erlaubt ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. August 2017)

*AW: Welches Antifouling!?!*



Aloha schrieb:


> Weil die Holländer ihre Gesetze geändert haben und deshalb nicht mehr jedes Antifouling erlaubt ist.



Ich nehme mal an, die haben schon genug giftigen Schlamm in ihren Häfen!

Jürgen


----------



## wilhelm (16. August 2017)

*AW: Welches Antifouling!?!*

Aloha schau mal hier:http://www.yacht.de/reise/holland-macht-ernst/a111644.html
und hier:http://varendoejesamen.nl/storage/a...tifoulings-particulieren-10-12-2016-002-2.pdf

Da stehen alle Infos die du brauchst.
Gruß Wilhlm


----------



## Aloha (16. August 2017)

*AW: Welches Antifouling!?!*

Danke.Den ersten link kannte ich schom.Aber woher weiss ich welches für GFK Boote geeignet ist ? Oder gehen die alle ?


----------



## wilhelm (16. August 2017)

*AW: Welches Antifouling!?!*

Aloha, die gehen eigentlich alle, aber ich würde immer den Hersteller kontaktieren ( stehen in der PDF ).
Oder wende dich an diese Firma ( sind sehr hilfsbereit  die Leute)
http://www.helenawerf.nl/de.shtml

Was ich gerade sehe ( auf der Herstellerseite des Bootes) ist doch dein Boot aus ABS Thermoplast und nicht aus GFK oder verstehe ich da was falsch?
Laut Betriebsanleitung wird hier Antifouling nur für Salzwassereinsatz vorgeschlagen ( siehe Seite 10)www.terhi.fi/content/download/45253/464466/file/Terhi


----------



## Taxidermist (16. August 2017)

*AW: Welches Antifouling!?!*

@Aloha, dein Terhi Boot ist übrigens nicht aus GFK, sondern aus einem ABS Thermoplast!
Soll heißen, die Dinger werden gebacken und nicht laminiert.

Jürgen


----------



## Kegelfisch (16. August 2017)

*AW: Welches Antifouling!?!*

Mal 'ne blöde Frage - die Segler machen eher selten*er* Antifouling auf ihre schicken weißen Yachten , auch nicht im Süsswasser . Kann es sein , daß es eine Möglichkeit mit Wachspräparaten giebt , welche eine komplette Saison durchhalten ? Für die großen Pötte ist nicht so schnell mal mit slippen . Es sollte allerdings ausreichend sein , damit weder Algen , noch Muscheln , noch Kalk bzw. andere im Wasser gelösten Stoffe sich erst im GFK "verbeißen" können . 
Uwe#c


----------



## Baitmaker (17. August 2017)

*AW: Welches Antifouling!?!*

ohne wird es kaum gehen. es gibt aber auch antifoulingfarbe in verschiedenen Farbtönen.
 das neuste was ich gelesen habe sind Folien, die man aufkleben kann und einen ähnlichen Effekt haben sollen. |kopfkrat


----------



## zokker (17. August 2017)

*AW: Welches Antifouling!?!*

Hab ich doch schon geschrieben, #9.

http://store.lksshop.de/Vosschemie-Haifischhaut-750-ml


----------



## Baitmaker (17. August 2017)

*AW: Welches Antifouling!?!*

ja genau.

 hat das mal jemand ausgiebig getestet. funktioniert das gut?


----------



## Aloha (17. August 2017)

*AW: Welches Antifouling!?!*

Danke für die Antworten.Hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------

